# Phoenix Sound PB11



## UnionPacific502 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi, Does anyone have a Phoenix Sound PB11 they want to get rid of? I am looking to purchase one, however you cannot load older files in the new PB17.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Check with Jim at Phoneix Sound in Ann Arbor MI. He probably has an older used PB11 he'd sell you for a good price.


----------



## UnionPacific502 (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks for the reply, I am a dealer for them and did call his cell phone and they do not have any extras.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder who you are if you are a dealer already, care to let us know who you are?


----------



## UnionPacific502 (Mar 25, 2021)

My name is Sam. I am a dealer for a local club, not for the public. Very good friends with Jim Calahan.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, ok, was wondering since getting a Phoenix dealership is not easy if you are not a big company. My buddy TOC is a long time dealer too, but his business is likewise "restricted".

I understand they are having a hard time with production/deliveries/etc.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I program a lot of Phoenix boards, and did not know that some files will not load on newer boards.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ditto! I'd like the "scoop"


----------



## UnionPacific502 (Mar 25, 2021)

Yeah, so for example if you have a R10 set of rom files. Now those operate a little different, but the PB17 is not in the firmware yet, because it wasn’t around then, so it won’t work on the PB17. It makes sense but is frustrating when you like a specific feature of an older file. Mike, you don’t have any left over PB11s from Jim, do you?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Not that I know of, but I will loook thru my old pile.


----------



## UnionPacific502 (Mar 25, 2021)

ok, thanks


----------



## UnionPacific502 (Mar 25, 2021)

We’re you able to find anything, Mike?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

UnionPacific502 said:


> We’re you able to find anything, Mike?


Do not have one.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I mite have one will look and see !*


----------



## UnionPacific502 (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## RBusinger (Sep 4, 2021)

UnionPacific502 said:


> Hi, Does anyone have a Phoenix Sound PB11 they want to get rid of? I am looking to purchase one, however you cannot load older files in the new PB17.


I have a PB11 that needs the power input connector. Looking to buy a power connector or a part number for the connector. I may also sell the PB11 that I have.

Please contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## RBusinger (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks to Thomas White, I found the connector I was looking for. It was actually the battery connector. I have one coming.


----------

